# Weaning off Citalopram



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Mazv

How are you and the family, not sure if you remember me but we met at the FF meet. Little Lilly is so gorgeous.
I have managed to wean myself down to a 10mg dose of citalopram once a week but am struggling to totally stop. I get to a point where i suddenly feel i need to take the medication, my head feels like it has a strange buzzing and i start to panic, and no matter how hard i try, i end up taking one - when i work it out its always around a week since the last. I'm just wondering if this is normal and how long it can take to wean myself off them.

Kazzz


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kazzz,

Nice to hear for you; course I remember you and DH  It was a great weekend, hope you both enjoyed it too  All good with us thanks. How's things  with you (aside from the withdrawl reaction   )

Sorry to hear you're struggling to stop   not unusual with antidepressants though   What you describe is pretty much a classic withdrawal syndrome and the timing is perfect as after a week there will be minimal drug levels and your body will be looking for more   Have you spoken to GP about this or are you getting any help/advice about how to stop them?

I'd go and talk it over with GP first but there are basically 3 options on how to stop completely...
1. switch to citalopram drops and withdraw slowly over another few weeks; means you can cut dose down into smaller increments
2. get a short term prescription of low dose diazepam (or similar) just for a week to help you cope with the panic/anxiety symptoms
3. just stop and ride it out for a few days; won't be overly pleasant but if you know what to expect and can plan a strategy on how to deal with the symptoms (generally keeping busy with things you enjoy, doing some exercise to get he natural endorphins going and also things that help with relaxation)

Best thing is to decide with GP which option would be best for you depending on how you're feeling at the minute and what you could cope with.

Hope this helps
Love n hugs
Maz x


----------

